
6 Bootstrapping lessons from a 20-year veteran business owner - Sujan
https://medium.com/@JoshDoody/6-bootstrapping-lessons-from-a-20-year-veteran-business-owner-dcaf141e6aa5
======
jimnotgym
Am I alone in feeling nauseated every time I hear the term 'bootstrapping' for
starting a business?

1) Bootstrapping has other meanings in engineering and cs already

2) Its so vague as to what they mean, are they just starting a business, or
(as it seems more often than not) starting a business using only their own
capital, with a plan that they will grow before seeking investment?

Any meaning that could be attached to this term would be better conveyed, in a
similar number of characters, by speaking plain English. Enough with the
meaningless jargon. yuk

------
whatnotests
Some advice like this from the real world would do well to penetrate the
virtual world.

